# does spanish residencia make you EU citizen?



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, so we (my wife Polish) and me (English) have been in Spain for nearly a month and settling here. I will apply for resedencia on basis of wife's Polish EU membership as I suspect Brexit will happen in less than 4 months.

But am I correct that after Brexit I wont be able to travel freely to France or indeed any EU country without a Visa? I mean getting resedencia does NOT convey EU membership for me ? Would need 3 years or more here for that privilege?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, residencia doesn't make you an EU citizen. An EU citizen means you are a national of a member state. You would have to get Spanish (or Polish) citizenship, i.e. change your nationality, to remain an EU citizen after Brexit.

However, as things stand you will still be able to travel freely within the EU after Brexit, you'll only need a visa if you plan to stay more than three months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PS you should apply for residency NOW, as a British citizen in your own right.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

So we can continue to go shopping in Portugal 🇵🇹 🤣🤣


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> PS you should apply for residency NOW, as a British citizen in your own right.


great! dont have to wait 3 months?

we have NIE and purchasing house on Thursday, so can apply then?

Is "as things stand" can travel freely according to the T.May brexit plan? Not hard brexit?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andyviola said:


> great! dont have to wait 3 months?
> 
> we have NIE and purchasing house on Thursday, so can apply then?
> 
> Is "as things stand" can travel freely according to the T.May brexit plan? Not hard brexit?


You can register as resident the day you arrive if you have all the paperwork (& an appointment) in hand. 

*You're supposed to register within 90 days if you plan to live here, not wait 90 days before registering. *


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> great! dont have to wait 3 months?
> 
> we have NIE and purchasing house on Thursday, so can apply then?
> 
> Is "as things stand" can travel freely according to the T.May brexit plan? Not hard brexit?


Do it NOW!

And the 90 day visa-free travel should still be available if there is no deal - unless BoJo (or *unt) pisses off Brussels so much they change their minds.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...vel-agreement-no-deal-passports-a8757901.html


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The main advantage for me was the Spanish language 

I was struggling to learn it so opted for residency which instantaneously gives you excellent command of the lingo

I was very impressed or " muy impresionado" as I extolled to the doorman as I left my residency interview


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Rabbitcat said:


> The main advantage for me was the Spanish language
> 
> I was struggling to learn it so opted for residency which instantaneously gives you excellent command of the lingo
> 
> I was very impressed or " muy impresionado" as I extolled to the doorman as I left my residency interview



omg there is spanish test?


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

andyviola said:


> omg there is spanish test?


AV, do not worry, there are only language tests for Citizenship. You will get used to Rabbitcat and his sense of humour.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Tigerlillie said:


> AV, do not worry, there are only language tests for Citizenship. You will get used to Rabbitcat and his sense of humour.


thank god, shame just booked rocket home in panic ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> You will get used to Rabbitcat and his sense of humour.


Yes, he thought he was being clever, saying he was in Kiribati, but now the Spanish authorities, insist on his having a visa to come to Spain. The visa allocation for the Kiribati trip to Spain is limited to only 3 per annum, and the Irish think he is an English spy so won't let him go back there, either.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I have no idea what/who/why is Kirabiti but even the name sounds funny


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

andyviola said:


> I have no idea what/who/why is Kirabiti but even the name sounds funny


Kiribati is where the Rabbit claims he has his burrow. However, another fact influencing whether Eire will allow him back or Spain allow him in, is Kiribati and, in particular Kiritimati, or Christmas Island, is a Pacific Ocean raised coral atoll in the northern Line Islands. It is part of the Republic of Kiribati. It achieved fame/notoriety in the 1950s and 1960s as the place where nuclear weapons were tested and, as a result, anyone coming from there triggers the radiation sensors at airports.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

omg hahaha, for once I'm speechless


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Do it NOW!
> 
> And the 90 day visa-free travel should still be available if there is no deal - unless BoJo (or *unt) pisses off Brussels so much they change their minds.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...vel-agreement-no-deal-passports-a8757901.html


Is this still applicable as the article was written in Feb prior to a March 29th Brexit? Has there been any update or change?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yozzi said:


> Is this still applicable as the article was written in Feb prior to a March 29th Brexit? Has there been any update or change?


Brexit hasn't happened yet - so there's no change until/unless it does.


----------



## Carloz (Aug 5, 2010)

*No, but...*

I'm an American and have had permanent residency (now called "larga duración") for quite some time. My understanding is that with legal residency in one EU country you not only can travel to other EU countries, you can also work in them.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Carloz said:


> I'm an American and have had permanent residency (now called "larga duración") for quite some time. My understanding is that with legal residency in one EU country you not only can travel to other EU countries, you can also work in them.


That's only true if you hold an EU Blue Card. 

The normal residency card issued in Spain is only valid in Spain.


----------



## Carloz (Aug 5, 2010)

kalohi said:


> That's only true if you hold an EU Blue Card.
> 
> The normal residency card issued in Spain is only valid in Spain.


Yes and no, I think. 

I believe the EU Blue card allows for the right to work in other countries from the start. 

I should have made clear that it's long term residents of one country who have the right to work in other countries: 

https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?uri=celex:32003L0109

"1. A long-term resident shall acquire the right to reside in the territory of Member States other than the one which granted him/her the long-term residence status, for a period exceeding three months, provided that the conditions set out in this chapter are met.

"2. A long-term resident may reside in a second Member State on the following grounds:

"(a) exercise of an economic activity in an employed or self-employed capacity;

"(b) pursuit of studies or vocational training;

"(c) other purposes.

"3. In cases of an economic activity in an employed or self-employed capacity referred to in paragraph 2(a), Member States may examine the situation of their labour market and apply their national procedures regarding the requirements for, respectively, filling a vacancy, or for exercising such activities.

"For reasons of labour market policy, Member States may give preference to Union citizens, to third-country nationals, when provided for by Community legislation, as well as to third-country nationals who reside legally and receive unemployment benefits in the Member State concerned."​
And a few countries are excluded from the directive, i.e., Denmark, Ireland and (surprise, surprise) the UK.

I've never tried it myself, but have thought about it. But then I realize, I'd really rather live in Spain.

Also, on a similar note, if one is a legal resident in Spain for 10 years, then it's possible to apply for Spanish citizenship


----------

